# Duda sobre Multisim 9



## aliteroid (May 11, 2007)

Saludos a todos, tengo el multisim 9 y dos dudas:

Porque no me aparece el osciloscopio angilent en los instrumentos??

Que funcion tiene Labview? ¿tengo que instalarlo aparte o viene en el paquete?

gracias


----------



## chuko (May 20, 2007)

Para que teaparezca el osciloscopio Agilent y el Tektronics tenes que instalar el multisim completo completo

Con respecto a esos 4 instrumentos de Labview, no hace falta que instales nada aparte.

Por lo menos en mi instalador de este multisim tengo todo esto. No se que instalador tendrás vos, habría que ver si son los mismos.


----------

